# Job opportunities



## greenguy (Jun 1, 2009)

What kind of job opportunities are available in the medical marijuana industry and how does one go about finding said opportunity? I have been interested in this fast growing industry for awhile now but undortunately dont have the money to start my own dispensary. I recently stopped into LA's Oaksterdam university to see if they had any leads but unfortunatly they did not.

Anyone out there need a sales professional in Southern California? I am a motivated, and energetic self starter that is eager to start working...resume available upon request!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 1, 2009)

You sound like the man for the job..Good luck to you..I am of no help here:bong:


----------



## greenguy (Jun 1, 2009)

I figure that if your looking for a job it should be in a growing field...this industry is exploding. So...where are all the jobs? There has to be outside sales positions soliciting these dispensaries on a daily bases, but they are no where to be found.

I recently found availability in a position for outside sales pros to solicit medical marijuana clinics. The job was selling medical billing services to dispensaries. The basic idea was that now patients can get insurance to pay for their pot and this company sells the dispensary the capability of using this insurance.

They havent gotten back to me yet and im not sure its that great of a position seeing as its commission only and contingent on how many customers actually have and use this type of insurance...being as this type of insurance is so new I doubt there are very many people using it.

anyone heard of any other opportunities?


----------



## NorCalHal (Jun 4, 2009)

oaksterdam university


----------



## greenguy (Jun 4, 2009)

I visited Oaksterdam university!

I spoke with the woman that runs the LA chapter of Oaksterdam specifically about this opportunity I heard of and if there were others available. From what I gathered from our conversation there are very little opportunities at the moment coming out of there trade schools, from time to time owners of new dispensaries will stop in and look for someone to work their front desk. She also mentioned that her best students have often times gotten a job with the university. It seems that there students are more the entrapreneural type...opening up dispensaries and starting grow ops


----------



## greenfriend (Jun 11, 2009)

greenguy said:
			
		

> I visited Oaksterdam university!
> 
> I spoke with the woman that runs the LA chapter of Oaksterdam specifically about this opportunity I heard of and if there were others available. From what I gathered from our conversation there are very little opportunities at the moment coming out of there trade schools, from time to time owners of new dispensaries will stop in and look for someone to work their front desk. She also mentioned that her best students have often times gotten a job with the university. It seems that there students are more the entrapreneural type...opening up dispensaries and starting grow ops


 
the people in the mmj industry make their own opportunities.  dispensaries werent opened by people looking to work for someone else, but by people looking to work for themselves.  as you said... entrepeneurial... and yes, it is next to impossible to get a job at a dispensary without very specififc qualifications.


----------



## Cannabiscotti (Jun 11, 2009)

greenguy said:
			
		

> There has to be outside sales positions soliciting these dispensaries on a daily bases, but they are no where to be found.


 

I don't know exactly how all of these parts intertwine, but I imaginge the dispensaries get there pot straight from the growers.  I don't think the growers are looking for 'outside sales reps' to run around and try to sell medication. I always figured a guy grows some bomb-*** pot, goes and meets with the person at the dispensary who buys the pot(probly the owner). he tests it out and says if/how much he wants and that was that. maybe a verbal contract as to how much will be supplied for how long. 

why don't you just take some classes at oaksterdam. i'm sure you'll end up a lot closer to your job opportunity. it would look better on the application than "longtime drug dealer"


----------



## nvthis (Jun 12, 2009)

I need a trimmer.


----------



## greenguy (Jun 17, 2009)

I didnt neccessarily mean selling the actual meds when I was talkin about outside sales reps.... there are all sorts of bongs, tshirts, pipes, bells and whistles to sell to dispensaries...

I know a couple guys that have worked as trimmers up north before...PM me if your serious


----------

